# Sticky  Caring for your lelit Bianca



## DavecUK

@Alpesh wrote a nice, concise guide, you can read it at the link below.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/61729-lelit-bianca-care-question/?do=embed&comment=857238&embedComment=857238&embedDo=findComment


----------

